# Cruise Control WTF?



## MaineHardbody (Sep 5, 2009)

So I just bought a 95 HB XEV6 2wd truck with only 40k and a manual trans. She runs and looks great. The biggest issue right now is that for some reason the cruise control isn't working. When you flip the switch it lights up. When you press set on the steering wheel mounted control the green cruise signal lights up on the dash. What doesn't happen is any sort of cruise controlling. My initial info searched led me to discover that the control unit for the CC system is mounted under a seat. Other than that i haven't really troubleshot the the situation. I'm about to get after it and i was just wondering if anyone has had a similar problem or any if anyone could recommend a good place to start my gremlin search.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the cruise control cable or actuator


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Also make sure both kickoff switches on the clutch & brake pedals are working. I had one on the clutch go bad on a 93 and had the same symptoms as you. System always thought the clutch was pressed so it kept the cruise disengaged. Simple open/close switches. Check with ohm meter.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with the answer above, chech the cut off switches on the clutch and brake pedals.


----------



## MaineHardbody (Sep 5, 2009)

The cutoff switches check out fine. I'm not sure about the cable and actuator however. What else can I try before I pull out the drivers seat and remove the control unit?

Also, the Haynes manual I have for the truck is very vague. Is there another print, or even cd-rom manual that you guys would recommend for my specific year and model?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a good article for things to check for in the operation of cruise control. You've already ruled out the clutch & brake switches so check other items in the list. Did you check all your fuses also?

Cruise Control: What Is It?


----------



## MaineHardbody (Sep 5, 2009)

DING DING DING! We have a winner

It was the vacuum line on the back of the actuator for the cruise control throttle cable. I just snipped of the 1/2 inch of bad tube, reattached it, and presto, kids got cruise control.

Thanks for all the help :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

